# poa annua?



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/bllacax

This is in Utah


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Yep! Looks to be!

Send that nice, dark soil our way - you can keep the poa - we have enough in the South. :lol:


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

No Poa. That hairy guy seems to be wall barley (false barley, Hordeum muricum)I think I can see auricles on some of the pics. See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=469770#p469770


----------



## Stradguy93 (9 mo ago)

That is not Poa.


----------

